# Possible Big Push of Birds Next Week???



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

The forecast for Regina next week showes night-time lows in the teens. Migration should be in full swing. :snow:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

well that sucks :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

FPCN52 CWWG 312100
Extended forecasts for Friday Saturday and Sunday for Saskatchewan 
issued by Environment Canada at 3.30 PM CST Wednesday 31 October 
2007.
The next scheduled forecast will be issued at 4.30 AM Thursday.

City of Regina
Fort Qu'Appelle - Indian Head - Lumsden - Pilot Butte
Moosomin - Grenfell - Kipling - Wawota
Carlyle - Oxbow - Carnduff - Bienfait - Stoughton
Estevan - Weyburn - Radville - Milestone.
Friday..Sunny. Windy. High plus 5.
Saturday..Sunny. Low minus 5. High 6.
Sunday..A mix of sun and cloud. Windy. Low zero. High 11.
Normals for the period..Low minus 7. High plus 4.

City of Saskatoon
Martensville - Warman - Rosthern - Delisle - Wakaw
Outlook - Watrous - Hanley - Imperial - Dinsmore
Kindersley - Rosetown - Biggar - Wilkie - Macklin
Battlefords - Unity - Maidstone - St. Walburg.
Friday..Sunny. High plus 4.
Saturday..Sunny. Low minus 5. High 6.
Sunday..Cloudy. Windy. Low minus 2. High 7.
Normals for the period..Low minus 4. High plus 4.

Yorkton - Melville - Esterhazy
Kamsack - Canora - Preeceville
Humboldt - Wynyard - Wadena - Lanigan - Foam Lake
Melfort - Tisdale - Nipawin - Carrot River
Hudson Bay - Porcupine Plain.
Friday..Sunny. High plus 3.
Saturday..Sunny. Low minus 5. High plus 5.
Sunday..Cloudy with 60 percent chance of showers. Low minus 1. High 
plus 5.
Normals for the period..Low minus 6. High plus 2.

Moose Jaw - Pense - Central Butte - Craik
Assiniboia - Gravelbourg - Coronach
Swift Current - Herbert - Cabri - Kyle - Lucky Lake
Leader - Gull Lake
Shaunavon - Maple Creek - Val Marie - Cypress Hills.
Friday..Sunny. High plus 2.
Saturday..Sunny. Low minus 2. High 7.
Sunday..Sunny. Windy. Low plus 3. High 11.
Normals for the period..Low minus 5. High plus 5.

Prince Albert - Shellbrook - Spiritwood - Duck Lake
Meadow Lake - Big River - Green Lake - Pierceland.
Friday..Sunny. High plus 5.
Saturday..A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 5. High 6.
Sunday..Cloudy with 30 percent chance of showers. Low minus 3. High
6.
Normals for the period..Low minus 7. High plus 2.

La Ronge - Prince Albert Natl. Park - Narrow Hills Prov. Park
Pelican Narrows - Cumberland House - Creighton
Île à la Crosse - Buffalo Narrows - Beauval.
Friday..A mix of sun and cloud. High plus 2.
Saturday..A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 4. High plus 5.
Sunday..Periods of snow or rain. Low minus 2. High plus 2.
Normals for the period..Low minus 7. High plus 1.

Cree Lake - Key Lake
La Loche - Clearwater River Provincial Park - Cluff Lake
Southend - Brabant Lake - Kinoosao.
Friday..Cloudy. High zero.
Saturday..A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 7. High plus 2.
Sunday..Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 5. High 
minus 1.
Normals for the period..Low minus 9. High minus 1.

Uranium City - Camsell Portage
Fond du Lac - Stony Rapids
Wollaston Lake - Collins Bay.
Friday..A mix of sun and cloud. High minus 4.
Saturday..Cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 6. 
High plus 1.
Sunday..Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 5. High 
minus 2.
Normals for the period..Low minus 11. High minus 4.

END/CMC

Temps are all Celsius

Topics at the top of the Duck Hunting Forum give links for weather in U.S. And all of Canada

Looks like deer hunting in the afternoons and waterfowl in the mornings 

Bob


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dang. I always thought this year, with the weather being the way it is, would end up being a big push at the first big cold front, and if you weren't there that day or (2) days, then you missed out.

I hope it's not during the deer opener.

However, the deer opener is the best time for duck hunters to be out there, while everyone else is in the woods lookin' for the wily buck.

:sniper:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I just checked my locations which aren't too far off from those and it looks dang good.. This is definte cold not just a small front like the last one.. best part is, its cold there and chilly here but nothing to ruin us yet i wouldn't think


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Northern N.D. might partialy freeze up early next week as well. High's in the low 30's and Low's in the teens. This could be good!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Didn't the migration get cancelled this year? :lol:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I did not get that memo! 

I hope the birds can hold off to late next week when I get up to northern ND. I have never seen the full migration and would love to see it.....espcially from a decoy spread.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd also like to see it hold off. Deer hunting this weekend, duck hunting next weekend. :bart:


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

yea i went out on saturday, it sucked only a couple goldeyes flying around i dont think thats to good to have goldeyes and mergassers, that uselly means its over so i dont know realy if the migration went throw two weeks ago when there was thousands around now theres like 5


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm headed out to NODAK this weekend. Our deer season opened last weekend. I'd rather shoot a duck than a deer anyhow. That and Montana opens there season in late October. So I'm about deer hutned out by this time. Bring on the migration.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

In my area NE ND, they all cleared out while I was in court in AZ last week, sucks. :eyeroll:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have not been out for a week due to horrible reports and lack of gas money and have been waiting pateintly... the forecast changes significantly every few days... my last post a few up concluded that this weeks average high starting today was about 36 degrees... now its more like 45 again every single day changed by 10 degrees so i dont even care anymore i guess it will just happen when it happens...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

they are all gone now, not even worth your time/gas to try looking boys.... :fiddle:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I drove from Minot to Bismarck today and saw, maybe 20 ducks on all the ponds that lie along Rte. 83.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

All gone. Better stay home.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

There are plently of ducks holding in canada...


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

All I can say is the duck hunting in the Twincities/Metro area is BAD.

Conditions are perfect, weather's good and cold, hard winds, and...............................NO Birds.

I go out most every morning (lucky job allows me to hunt alot), and it's been worse, worse, and more worse.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't seen many birds in my neck of the woods. Last weekend I saw several flocks of geese while deer hunting. On Sunday morning there were three mallards sitting in the creek next to my deer stand, but that's about it.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i've seen plenty of Mallards on large bodies of water with islands. Time to get off the highways


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know much about the migration here in NoDak, but I hunted geese last Saturday afternoon, up by Lake Darling, and never seen a duck. I'm sure some were around but usually you can get a bunch to buzz you when in a field. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

I had to go into pheasant country to actually get my waterfowl. Went prepared though and shot steel the whole time at both pheasants and waterfowl. I've never seen so many mallards in my life and I grew up hunting in ND. Literally thousands of them! Hope that they stick around a bit longer because we're going after them this weekend while everyone's deer hunting. Shot mallards last year on the 14th of Nov so hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Most of the water that I've seen in the Minot area is skimmed over with ice. It was 10 at my house this morning. Those old greenheads are pretty tough though, so if you've got open water they should be around it.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

If you think you guys are hurting up north, then how do you think those of us down south feel!

Having said that, we had a good shoot yesterday - ESPECIALLY by Illinois standards!
We went standby at a State place and in two hours were able to almost limit on Mallards - we lost four to the water/flooded crops that even the dog couldn't get to (they dove). Here is a picture of our crew (Scott, Andy & Dan):


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hunted hard Monday & Tuesday! Loads of birds Monday and Iced over pretty good on Tuesday! Even some of the bigger water. Lakes were the only thing open! Seemed like a lot of birds pushed out with those NW winds on Monday night! Limited out Monday, but struggled Tuesday!


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pretty chilly this morning. All the small stuff up north must of froze over last night. There were even flurries in my neck of the woods yesterday. :snow:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nothing here, I've hunted the last two days and haven't seen more then 10 ducks a day.

My buddy hunted big water in Hastings today, he said lots of birds, nothing down close. Hardly any shooting.

Dang. Where are they?

:eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zettler said:


> If you think you guys are hurting up north, then how do you think those of us down south feel!
> 
> Having said that, we had a good shoot yesterday - ESPECIALLY by Illinois standards!
> We went standby at a State place and in two hours were able to almost limit on Mallards - we lost four to the water/flooded crops that even the dog couldn't get to (they dove). Here is a picture of our crew (Scott, Andy & Dan):


Hey Zettler

What does the term "We went standby at a State place" mean? I'm sure lots of guys up in ND have never heard that term. It's always nice to understand how other states manage their public places, and it might be a heckuva eye opener for you to compare Illinois style of management vs. North Dakota's!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Ryan,

At this particular state site they have blinds and stakes for waterfowling. They have a large section where there is an annual drawing for hunters to "win" the opportunity to build one of less than 30 blinds with certain requirements and restrictions (location, size, boat hide, etc.).

In addition, there are spots where there is a daily drawing (60 to 90 minutes before shooting time) for people to "claim' the blinds where the blind-builders have not shown up, for stakes where people can come in with a boat blind built in, and a walkin area (but MOST people use a boat to get to the spots since they are a 3/4 mile hike) where you have a post driven into the ground and you are required to hunt within 10' or so of it. In our case, we hunkered into the flooded timber and faced our "hole" in the flooded crops where we placed our decoys.

Yesterday, there were 34 parties trying to draw for one of SIX spots that had been killing ducks. Yes, there were a few other spots - about a dozen or so - but we all wanted into the walkin where they were having consistently good luck.

We drew seventh and initially chose a water/timber blind where we could hopefully harvest a Wood Duck or so but then changed our minds and went for the "standby" which means that as soon as one of those SIX spots killed out and returned to the check station, we could go out and take that spot. After 11 AM, others could move into unoccupied "spots" BUT then EVERYONE has to quit by 1 PM and be entirely out of the area by 2 PM.

Sucks, doesn't it?


----------

